# no sugar in Cairo



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone know where I can buy sugar these days none of the supermarkets have any


----------



## waleedt (Nov 20, 2016)

*hi*

you can find it in morning in Carfur Nasr City morning 

i don't where u live to mention a supermarket in ur area



hhaddad said:


> Anyone know where I can buy sugar these days none of the supermarkets have any


----------



## Blooming-future (Dec 2, 2016)

There is always sugar at hyperone in sheikh Zayed but u can buy two kgs only. 1 packets is for 7.5 le .. There are always there.


----------

